
In China, you can no longer buy a smartphone without a face scan - bookofjoe
https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/11/ai-weekly-in-china-you-can-no-longer-buy-a-smartphone-without-a-face-scan/
======
simonblack
Face scan, photo ID, whatever. It's pretty much the norm in most countries to
associate a picture and name to every phone number.

Having said that, I was surprised that I could buy a pay-as-you-go phone ( a
'burner' in local parlance) from any supermarket in the UK without any
connection of my name or my photo to that number. And this was in the UK,
where there are cameras in practically every place you can go.

